# APHA/AQHA pleasure driving gear question



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Jerald carts, although there were a couple of manufacturers other than Jerald. 

They do not have breeching because they are using fine harnesses. There is no need for "brakes" (what breeching is) because they are only driven in an arena. They are also not ever going to go fast enough to need to stop the cart with their hips, lol.

You will also notice the " overcheck" , which is designed to keep the horse's head UP, is flopping around on their necks, obviously not holding any heads UP.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

can you link me to the correct harness to purchase? I found this one but it has bad reviews


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you need a cart?? I have a beautiful Jerald show cart for sale. Unfortunately, I sold my harness. It was this one:

Platinum Performance Show Harness | Walsh Equestrian Equipment

Don't buy any harness new off of ebay......


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a beautiful harness that was used at the AQHA congress show...There are a few minor repairs but will sell it for a great price, well below what it is worth. If your interested please pm me, I am selling for a friend who wants to get rid of that AND a Jerald cart too....I can probably get a good price for you on that too.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Do a search for fine harness.


----------

